# Traveling Arborist wanted



## scotta5346 (Sep 26, 2017)

Looking to hire an experienced Arborist who likes to travel, to supervise tree crew(s) in all aspects of tree care. Only on-site, office/managerial work required. Work is anywhere in the USA (mostly midwest and east coast currently) and could be in any city. Projects last anywhere from 1-8 weeks, sometimes more. I know the creates more questions than it answers but, had to start somewhere. Contact me and I will provide more info. Thanks, Scott


----------



## treeman64 (Nov 14, 2018)

That sounds like just what I'm looking for I've got 20 years experience in the tree industry and a certified Arborist and it sounds like I'm the perfect man for the job so please contact me at 740-353-3866 at your earliest convenience thank you

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Murville Alleman (Nov 26, 2018)

scotta5346 said:


> Looking to hire an experienced Arborist who likes to travel, to supervise tree crew(s) in all aspects of tree care. Only on-site, office/managerial work required. Work is anywhere in the USA (mostly midwest and east coast currently) and could be in any city. Projects last anywhere from 1-8 weeks, sometimes more. I know the creates more questions than it answers but, had to start somewhere. Contact me and I will provide more info. Thanks, Scott


 I would like to know if you are a consulting firm, an engineering co., or what? I would be willing to talk to you about particulars if you call me at 337 371-1802.. I have BS forestry, CA, working on CTSP, mature and responsible. Most of my experience is in climbing, rigging, crane work, safety conc- ious and able/willing to teach/train. Have traveled much of the East coast, Gulf Coast, some Texas.


----------

